# Dr Taranissi - case dropped



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

I know a lot of you have been following this case, spotted this on the BBC today

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7686653.stm
/links


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow, that is good news.


----------

